# Speed in bogomips different for each core on E8400

## ]Trix[

Hello!

After fresh install of Gentoo on my new hardware I have noticed that cat /proc/cpuinfo shows two different speeds for each core (I have Core2Duo E8400)...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
> ...

 

dmesg gives this output when initializing cores...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Initializing CPU#0
> 
> PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
> ...

 

Can someone help me with this problem?

Thank you in advance...

----------

## ali3nx

I have a slight variation on my e8400 as well but nothing as significant. Are you using i686 or amd64 gentoo? Which kernel version are you running and did you configure it yourself?

```
hydra ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2999.982

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips   : 6003.52

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 23

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2999.982

cache size   : 6144 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips   : 5999.94

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

----------

## eelke

The bogomips value is "measured" at boot time and is never completly accurate but the difference on your system is to large to be explained. Can you reboot a couple of times and see if these values are consistently reported?

----------

## ]Trix[

I tried rebooting and the values have changed to "normal"...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> bogomips        : 6001.54
> ...

 

I have even tried a gentoo live cd and ubuntu live cd. And the vaules are practically the same.

Guess it was somekind of wierd glitch somewhere or whatever.

I will try a couple of times after I get home from work... And if anything changes I will report here.

Thanks for your help.

----------

